
What would happen if we randomly gave $1,000 to poor families? Now we know - Reedx
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/12/03/what-would-happen-if-we-randomly-gave-poor-families-now-we-know/
======
mymacbook
Link to actual study:
[http://emiguel.econ.berkeley.edu/assets/miguel_research/88/G...](http://emiguel.econ.berkeley.edu/assets/miguel_research/88/GE-
Paper_2019-11-20.pdf)

~~~
xyst
Thanks for the study, getting pay walled. Will have to read this later.

Side note: on mobile, the papers in line citations are anchored to the
individual reference (tapping the citation redirects user to reference). This
is a pretty neat feature. Hope more people start to use it.

~~~
uoaei
That's a PDF which has been compiled by LaTeX.

------
abraCadabstrax
Famed anthropologist James Ferguson wrote a pretty thorough read that breaks
down the arguments on both sides that was also reviewed by the Washington
Post: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-
cage/wp/2015/07/2...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-
cage/wp/2015/07/24/this-book-will-change-the-way-you-think-about-cash-
transfers-for-the-poor/)

------
IXxXI
Tax cuts are the best way to put $$ in the hands of the poor.

Raising taxes on the poor, to "give them" more money as proposed by UBI is a
terrible policy no matter what this or any other study says.

~~~
gdubs
Why?

~~~
IXxXI
Governments are the largest, most inefficient and wasteful monopolies in the
world. There's zero incentive for them to provide cost effective or reliable
solutions to problems. Private sector alternatives are better the large
majority of the time.

~~~
beatgammit
UBI does precisely that. Instead of the government offering a service, they
redistribute that money so the poor can get that service on the open market.

~~~
IXxXI
Social Security pays out negative returns. Meaning you're guaranteed to
receive lower returns from it in contrast to whatever capital you invest. A
person could do better putting their money in a bank account that pays out
0.000001% APY.

UBI is the same as social security. You're guaranteed to receive less money
than whatever you invest in it. The state will likely funnel a major portion
of collected tax revenues into dubious projects like giving free healthcare to
illegal immigrants and funding transexual beauty pageants.

Then when the program fails as it inevitably will, they'll say the problem is
taxes are too low. They'll propose tax hikes and people unfortunately being
uneducated will far for it and think its a good idea, the same way many are
falling for it right now.

